# Driving & Car Insurance in the US



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, 
I need some help/guidance/advice... I have been in Indiana for 5 months. I married a US citizen and am applying for my greencard/work permit/temp travel permit etc from here in the US. I am still waiting for both my work & travel permits, but that means that I cannot apply for my SSN as I cannot yet prove that I am eligible to work here. 


I understand that I need a SSN to be able to apply for a US driving license, but my UK license is valid here for up to 2 years (not 100% sure on that...). 

My question is this... if I buy a cheap run around car to get me around town, what kind of insurance can I expect to pay? Are there any companies that 'specialise' in foreign drivers (for want of a better word)??

Any comments are gratefully received as I am getting really stressed out with this!! Thanks very much


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Doubt very much if your UK driving licence allows you to drive in Indiana (or elsewhere in the US) for 2 years once you are resident here. In California you have to apply for your US driving licence within 10 days of becoming a resident in the state.

I would check at the DMV for Indiana if I was you as to when you must apply for your Indiana licence.

Don't know of any companies that specialise in foreign drivers. Most people that I know of do research with a number of companies to find the best deal. Without any credit rating and or driving no claims bonus (some US insurers do recognise UK no claims bonuses), expect to pay a lot until such time as you build up a driving record.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Not 100% sure can get expensive. Indiana DMV will be able to answer your question. Why does your wife not add you to her insurance? She will also have to register the vehicle.
SS# has nothing to do with being eligible to work.
Take a step back - how far is your GC application?


----------



## phuture (Aug 22, 2011)

hi, if i am moving to CA. i have my country driving licence.
but i need to get in 10 days. how do i do it?
will i still be able to rent a car first when i arrive?


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the replies...

@crawford - I checked the Indiana BMV - it says I can drive for up to one year on my Uk licence, but I cannot use that as valid ID. I have emailed them to make sure I understand correctly. 

@Twostep - My GC application is still in the early stages - my first interview is scheduled for 13th Sept. My husband has a company car, so it's not feasible for me to added to that insurance. Plus, I understand that I cannot apply for a US job or driving licence without a SSN... I have tried to apply for jobs, but cannot get past the personal details section as I cannot complete the SSN.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

phuture said:


> hi, if i am moving to CA. i have my country driving licence.
> but i need to get in 10 days. how do i do it?
> will i still be able to rent a car first when i arrive?


You apply to the local DMV office for a CA driving licence - you will need to take the written and practical driving test.

Yes, you will be able to rent a car on your country licence in the meantime.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

bindy said:


> @Twostep - My GC application is still in the early stages - my first interview is scheduled for 13th Sept. My husband has a company car, so it's not feasible for me to added to that insurance. Plus, I understand that I cannot apply for a US job or driving licence without a SSN... I have tried to apply for jobs, but cannot get past the personal details section as I cannot complete the SSN.


One idea on the insurance would be to buy a car in joint names (you and your husband) and then you may get some break on the insurance based on your husband's driving record, especially if you apply through the insurer that handles the company's car insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bindy said:


> @Twostep - My GC application is still in the early stages - my first interview is scheduled for 13th Sept. My husband has a company car, so it's not feasible for me to added to that insurance. Plus, I understand that I cannot apply for a US job or driving licence without a SSN... I have tried to apply for jobs, but cannot get past the personal details section as I cannot complete the SSN.


So you have basically two weeks to kill. Work on your DMV questions, get familiar with traffic signs and go through the Indiana test if applicable.

Please seperate SS# and applying for a job. In your current state you are not eligible to work in the US. Work on your resume. I have yet to see an expat resume which was appropriate for the US market. 

This is a weird period in your life. You want to run but are hobbled. It is frustrating. You are not the first and will not be the last spouse in this position. Try to make the best of it. Use your time wisely. Make connections in the neighborhood, work on your US vocabulary, network for jobs, do your nails - you cannot speed up the system.

If buying a clunker is a good decision? That is a decision the two of you must figure out.


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, suppose you're right. Jut getting frustrated with the waiting... Visited the DMV today and they confirmed that I can drive for up to one year on my UK licence... I'll get studying...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bindy said:


> Yes, suppose you're right. Jut getting frustrated with the waiting... Visited the DMV today and they confirmed that I can drive for up to one year on my UK licence... I'll get studying...


Great news! 
Try not to be frustrated. See it as a period in your life to get adjusted to a different culture (start with groceries), different climate, living with a permanent room mate who creates laundry/dishes/messes (men will not grow up; check out detergent additives such as Borax or T... tablets - a bit pricey but well worth it).


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

Switch the genders and I am from south africa, otherwise, yes get insurance on your car in your husbands name with you listed as second driver. Thats what we did. The first few weeks are painful at least, wait till you try to open a store card/credit card and they say no! That is difficult, but once again open one in your husbands name and he lists you on it too. 2 years later and now things are coming together. Have fun getting assimilated into this country.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

You don't need SSN to apply for a driving license, otherwise all of those who have non-work visas such as H4 wouldn't be able to drive! Unless of course you don't actually have a visa?!


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Believe me I checked. You need a SSN to be able to apply for a US licence. My UK licence is good for a year, but the insurance is skyhigh! You can apply for an SSN for other purposes other than work, if you are ineligible to work - it's stated on the SS website. I married in the US, and am applying for residency etc while staying here. Therefore I do not have a work visa so to speak. Luckily however my employment auth card arrived yesterday and is valid for a year while my application progresses. I can now apply for my SSN!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pinkjellybean said:


> You don't need SSN to apply for a driving license, otherwise all of those who have non-work visas such as H4 wouldn't be able to drive! Unless of course you don't actually have a visa?!


Thos not eligible for SS# have to provide a statement from SS Administration and documentation about their immigration status.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bindy said:


> Believe me I checked. You need a SSN to be able to apply for a US licence. My UK licence is good for a year, but the insurance is skyhigh! You can apply for an SSN for other purposes other than work, if you are ineligible to work - it's stated on the SS website. I married in the US, and am applying for residency etc while staying here. Therefore I do not have a work visa so to speak. Luckily however my employment auth card arrived yesterday and is valid for a year while my application progresses. I can now apply for my SSN!


That is really good news!!!


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

*insurance*



Crawford said:


> Doubt very much if your UK driving licence allows you to drive in Indiana (or elsewhere in the US) for 2 years once you are resident here. In California you have to apply for your US driving licence within 10 days of becoming a resident in the state.
> 
> I would check at the DMV for Indiana if I was you as to when you must apply for your Indiana licence.
> 
> Don't know of any companies that specialise in foreign drivers. Most people that I know of do research with a number of companies to find the best deal. Without any credit rating and or driving no claims bonus (some US insurers do recognise UK no claims bonuses), expect to pay a lot until such time as you build up a driving record.


if you have a valid uk license and a us address aaa has a offshoot company called infinity i have insurance through them a 2005 nissan van and a 1988 pickup $1400/ yr


----------



## eddyhartley (Oct 14, 2011)

First, you should find out as much information as you can about whether you actually can drive with the license from the UK. The rules vary from state to state so you need to contact and insurance company and find out for sure. If you’d like to have an idea about the rates through the posts in this forum, you should look out for someone who has the same characteristics as you, that’ll give you an idea of what you could expect. There are so many factors that go into an insurance premium calculation such as age, gender, marital status, driving record, insurance/credit score, prior insurance record, where you live, and most importantly, which insurance company you go to! So it depends from person to person! Most auto insurance companies give free quotes online so check that out!


----------



## pictsidhe (Mar 13, 2015)

Some of the info in this thread is either wrong or out of date.
You do not need a SSN to get a license in at least some states.
In NC. I obtained a US license by showing my immigration record to prove I was there legally. Passport was ID. I also had to take a test, which was a piece of cake, though that probably varies by city.
My license expires when my permitted stay ends. On my B1/B2, that's 6 months. Next time, it should be a K1, which is 3 months. It's tedious, but fairly easy to renew each visa.
Insurance will make you cry. I have not been able to find an insurer that would pay any attention to my spotless 27 year UK record. That means I am officially a completely new driver and gouged accordingly. 

If you think you might want to stay in the US, get a US license ASAP. Even if it expires, it will show the insurance companies that you have some driving experience. You'll need insurance to take a test, however...

If you aren't in NC, go ask your state DMV what their strings are. I had incorrectly thought I needed to be a resident. I've not heard that a SSN was needed.

On my second visit to see my fiancee, I bought a scooter. No license, insurance, registration needed. Yes thanks, that'll do nicely! Fine for just running myself around most of the time. My fiancee was almost always with me when venturing more than a few miles anyway. I also have a British motorcycle license. Despite the fact we can now both drive legally, I still have and use the scooter for short runs (<15 mile). One car and one scooter will do us for the time being.


----------

